# Bedframe Joinery



## chadham (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey guys,

Love this site and all the information it provides. This is my first post here. I am building myself a new bed and am in the design process right now. My question is if anyone has ever tried this type of "trestle" style leg before on a bed frame? And if so, what joinery method you would go with to attach the legs to the frame? Thanks!


----------



## Bonvivant1 (Sep 25, 2015)

I am very interested in how this can be accomplished. Do you have any plans as to how you will complete the rest of the project?


----------



## chadham (Aug 10, 2016)

I have drawn out the frame without the legs on SketchUp, and I will be going off of that during the milling and build. But am stuck on the leg attachment. I am considering wide angle brackets


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Haunched mortise and tenon maybe? Not sure, just throwing it out there for discussion.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I think I would do mortise and tenon (or dominos if you have the machine), with the tenons sticking up from the leg pieces. Plugged pocket screw joinery would work too, but isn't as strong. Since there is no rail between the legs, racking might be an issue.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

It looks like the leg closest to the viewer is an extension of the headboard. If so, is it captured between the platform perimeter piece and a slat on the other side? If not, I think that is the way I would do it. I would also do it the same way on the other end; bring the leg piece up between the perimeter piece and a slat with the top edge flush with the frame/slat. In addition, I would consider a foot to head brace between the two feet down the bed center line. Even with that, I'm a little concerned about the rigidity of the headboard. Kinda hate to see some angle braces on the back side, but it might be necessary.

Nice looking bed!


----------

